
Blog about my research into CompTIA A+ - mysterybiscuit
http://valentin-ict.nl/category/a/
======
mysterybiscuit
I am trying to make the content of the A+ exam is understandable as possible
for as many people as possible. I don't shy away from the occasional cringy
joke. I hope you'll like it.

